# Ipod classic unable to transfer video. error message



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

dear guys,

i recently purchased an i pod classic and when i attempted to transfer the videos into my ipod, this error message appeared in the itunes.

ModName: quicktime.qts modver: 7.4.0.91

offset: 00a358f6

does anyone knw how to solve this problem? pls reply thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - welcome to TSG. 

Do you use Windows or OS X? Have you upgraded to the latest version of iTunes?

Does the error message give you AppName: and AppVer: information too?

I have seen the following fix in regards to this issue when it comes to video editing. It might be worth a try:

* Launch QT (7.4) 
* Go to 'Edit/Preferences/Quicktime Preferences' 
* Go to 'Advanced' tab 
* In the 'Video' module, switch from 'DirectX' to 'Safe mode (GDI only)' radio button 
* Hit 'Apply'

Hope that helps. 

*Note:* In the future, there is no need to post a question in multiple forums. It makes it kind of confusing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

hey yankee rose,

thanks for the help. i have already tired that. my itunes is the latest version and i am running the itunes on a windows service pack 2. from other websites and forums that seems to be the solution provided too. i have already tired that method only to discover it does not work. the exact details of the erro is as such.

AppName: itunes.exe AppVer: 7.6.0.29 ModName: quicktime.qts
modver: 7.4.0.91 offset: 00a358f6


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again:

Have you tried restoring your iPod?

Have you tried reverting to a previous Quicktime version? (This can be tricky to do unfortunately.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

hmm i have restored my ipod using i tunes. abt the quick time i do not knw how to do it. but from the looks of the error msg it seems that quick time isthe one causing the problem rite? how do i downgrade to another quick time in this case?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again -

Yes it appears that it is an issue with Quicktime (lots of issues with that latest version :down: .)

I would uninstall Quicktime on your PC, then reinstall an earlier version.

GOOD LUCK!  Hope that helps . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

wats the recommended version?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Well, from what I've been reading it appears that the 7.4 version is the troublesome version. So it would really be a matter of choice I suppose.

If it were me, I would first try 7.3.1.

Hope that helps.


----------

